# Shimano and Abu Garcia spinning reels



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sahara 3000fd new old model with box and papers $60. Abu Garcia Maxz 30new but package has been cut $25. Will meet within reason of Marion. For some reasonthe pics are grai ny. Text 740 361 5163for betterpics.












































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sahara is sold.......

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Both reels are sold. Please close.Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

